
NodeConfEU 2017 Videos - rbanffy
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0CdgOSSGlBaxNkrUIHrhd1f3ch45f66_#nodeconfeu2017
======
always_good
Any recommended vids?

~~~
electrotype
Check
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzkRVzciAZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzkRVzciAZg)

~~~
always_good
If you find yourself nodding along with that 2012 video, you need to try
modern Javascript with promises and async/await.

I haven't written a callback API in quite some time.

